# Scope choices for 30.06



## Echo (Jan 24, 2005)

I've got a new 30.06 Winchester M 70 classic featherweight and I need to choose the right scope for it.Like most Georgia deer hunters my shots are typically less than 100 yards (sometimes much less) with the occasional 150-300 yard opportunity on a food plot or clearcut.
I've narrowed the choices down to 2 scopes:
A.Bushnell elite 4200 1.5 x 6 x 36mm
B.Bushnell elite 4200 2.5 x10 x40mm
Right now I'm leaning towards the 1.5x6 mainly for the lighter weight,wider field of view and somewhat lower price but I'm not sure how much I might miss the higher magnification that I'm used to with my present 3.5 x 10.
Any thoughts or input would be appreciated! 

Echo


----------



## Buzz (Jan 24, 2005)

I have the Elite 4200 1.5x6x36mm on a left handed Savage bolt action in .250 Savage.   It makes a wonderful hunting scope for the type of hunting you are considering.   The optics are excellent, the field of view wide, and the rainguard coating really works.  Shooting deer sized targets at 300 yards with a 6X scope is very easy.  That's about what your eyes see at 50 yards with Iron sights and not many people have trouble seeing that far without magnification.

It has been my opinion for a long time that most of us buy a scope of higher magnification than we really need.  For a deer hunting rifle you won't miss anything by cutting your magnification off at 6X.


----------



## stumpman (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't personaly care for the bushnell but I did read some good reviews on it in a magazine yesterday. I believe it was the 3200 though. I'm not sure the difference. If you use bino's the 6 power should do. If not then I would get the 10 power it wont hurt and will be there if you need it to judge the size of a rack one day and will give you more light gathering capability with the 40mm objective.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 24, 2005)

stumpman - you should try an Elite 4200 sometime.  They are a very good scope.   The optics are just as good (if not better) than any other scope in the $500 and under range.    Remember the Elite 3200 and 4200 used to be Bausch & Lomb scopes before Bushnell bought them out.   I think the biggest problem they have is the name "Bushnell" on them.  Most people think of Bushnell as package gun scopes and Wally World specials.  The Elite 4200 is far from that.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 24, 2005)

7x57 said:
			
		

> Remember the Elite 3200 and 4200 used to be Bausch & Lomb scopes before Bushnell bought them out.



Very good point by 7x57...

I have a Baush and Lomb 3x9x50 in the Elite 3000.  This scope is at least 5 years old and is VERY good scope.  No fogging and doesn't stray.


----------



## Echo (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for your input,guys.Most of the opionions I've read on the 4200's are extremely positive with many comparing them favorably with the Leuopold Var. X111 and Zeiss Conquest.All of the lenses are fully multi-coated and I'm sure the Rainguard feature will come in handy one day.

Echo


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 24, 2005)

either b&L / bushnell is a good scope----- if the gun is a lightweight gun go with the lower power/lighter scope ------for average weight guns the 2.5X10 is a great scope I have that scope on 3 guns and they work great   eddy


----------



## TreeJacker (Jan 29, 2005)

Echo,
     You really can't go wrong with the 4200's.  They seem to be well made.  They are about the brightest scope I've ever used.  The raingaurd is an awesome feature....I can't believe that other manufactures haven't picked up on this.  You'll be glad you've got it when you fog up due to heavy breathing when the big 'un walks out.......and you can still see.  
     I would really give the Zeiss 3x9 40mm's a hard....hard look.  They run a little less than $400 and provide the best sight picture I've ever seen.  I'm not sure how bright they are...never hunted with one in low light.


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2005)

TreeJacker said:
			
		

> Echo,
> You really can't go wrong with the 4200's. They seem to be well made. They are about the brightest scope I've ever used. The raingaurd is an awesome feature...
> 
> I agree 100% TreeJacker!My 2.5 x 10 arrived yesterday and I couldn't be any more pleased with it!I should have it mounted and sighted in and ready for it's first field test on a Ft. Stewart hog hunt next weekend.
> ...


----------



## TreeJacker (Feb 2, 2005)

Cool...now all ya have to do is get a nice buck centered in 'dem crosshayers.....


----------



## Buckbuster (Feb 2, 2005)

I believe Bushnell has been owned by Baush & Lomb for years.


----------



## edge (Feb 2, 2005)

Pretty sure B&L was the parent co. for many years...as a kid I remember that...Bushnell was just one of the holdings....same scope now, just has a new name on it....companies do it all the time.....Chevy and Caddy...HAHAHA! 

Anyway, I'm lookin' at getting one of those 3200s myself....looks good and wholesale they are pretty cheap....and this comes from a Leupold man!...


----------



## HuntinMan (Feb 10, 2005)

They are a good scope. I perfer Nikon myself but nothing wrong with either one of those two bushnell scopes.


----------



## camo93 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Bushnell*

I just bought a new Elite 3200 3x9x40 firefly on ebay for $165.00. How do you Elite guys like the firefly feature??? It seems to be an added bonus.. 

Is it worth the extra money for the feature???

Thanks
Brad


----------

